# Post Partum depression in Does?



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a 4 year old doe that gave birth about a week ago. Ever since she gave birth she seems a little depressed. "Jasmine" doesn't want to eat much and is a little grumpy as well. She's still eating and drinking, just not quite as much as I'd like.. I was just wondering if anyone has had this problem before? Do you think it's a health problem, or is she just depressed? What can I do to get her more interested in food? Thanks.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

give her some calcium and also some bcomplex


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Stacy... :thumb: 

probiotics wouldn't hurt either.... in case her Rumen is Off..

...let her graze.... :wink:


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the advice guys! I have been giving her probiotics and also an herbal immune support mix with her grain. She is eating much better now. Especially since I opened a bale of the "really good hay" that she likes so much. However, I plan on letting her have a little more time before I start to milk her (the kids are on her all the time right now).


----------

